# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Chiton/Quiton?, Lesma?, parasita?, verme?

## Pedro Albino

viva, preciso de ajuda para identificar isto e saber se é benéfico ou prejudicial, Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

É um Chiton, alem de inofensivos, são tambem benéficos

Cps

Gil

----------


## Pedro Albino

Obrigado, assim estou mais descansado.
Estive quase a fazer espetada dele.
 :SbOk:

----------

